# Snapdeal delivers pieces of wood



## sumit05 (Dec 14, 2014)

Man orders iPhones, Snapdeal delivers pieces of wood - The Times of India


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 14, 2014)

HAHAHAHA..the gifts just keep on coming from snapdeal..lucky for the customer that he chose cash on delivery.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Dec 14, 2014)

Now I'm in a state of awry as I've ordered Gloves and what might come inside package


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 14, 2014)

Actually more than Snapdeal,it is the seller(rogue or unknown) or the Courier Company(Delivery man)who are to blame.
Though Snapdeal can't avoid its liabilities/responsibilities all together.


----------



## kkn13 (Dec 14, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> Actually more than Snapdeal,it is the seller(rogue or unknown) or the Courier Company(Delivery man)who are to blame.
> Though Snapdeal can't avoid its liabilities/responsibilities all together.



actually i wouldnt be surprised because snapdeal has been known for selling fake goods 
my cousin is getting married next month and bought a "rolex" for 30-something k and it wasnt even a first copy,just a fake
but this thing-pieces of wood is the next level of fraud imho
i think amazon and flipkart are safer to buy stuff from and cash on delivery only
though there have been reports against india post for amazon purchases as well


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 14, 2014)

just recieved my Vokstar Formal shoes from Amazon.in bought it for 299 only, good for the price not bad.

They delivered on Sunday, also the guy asked me to check it and if not good, i can return it same time only, wow never saw any online site giving service on sunday and also allow customer to check before paying. Amazon is Best, Long live Amazon


----------



## $hadow (Dec 14, 2014)

I basically have a strict no policy when it comes to Snapdeal.


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 14, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> just recieved my Vokstar Formal shoes from Amazon.in bought it for 299 only, good for the price not bad.
> 
> They delivered on Sunday, also the guy asked me to check it and if not good, i can return it same time only, wow never saw any online site giving service on sunday and also allow customer to check before paying. Amazon is Best, Long live Amazon



And Jabong too allows to check.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Dec 15, 2014)

Zovi checks up with customer if product is delivered or not. They're good and reliable.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 15, 2014)

Probably the only time I will ever respect Snapdeal


----------



## preetikarmakar (Dec 15, 2014)

I order a product last February from snap deal which was delivered within 3 days, kept getting the status update about the product delivery from them. And till date no complain with the product. I think mistake can happen we should think rationally sometime.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 15, 2014)

saswat23 said:


> And Jabong too allows to check.



They also deliver on Sundays...at least on my area,which i've seen.

- - - Updated - - -



kkn13 said:


> actually i wouldnt be surprised because snapdeal has been known for selling fake goods
> my cousin is getting married next month and bought a "rolex" for 30-something k and it wasnt even a first copy,just a fake
> but this thing-pieces of wood is the next level of fraud imho
> i think amazon and flipkart are safer to buy stuff from and cash on delivery only
> though there have been reports against india post for amazon purchases as well


Many bad reports against Snapdeal,are true and the victims ,who are our friends,had to suffer. I feel sorry for them.
But by the grace of GOD and all your well wishes,I never faced any issue from Snapdeal,except for some unnecessary delay of shipment,that too during the Puja Holidays(Durga Puja)or Diwali.


----------



## ubergeek (Dec 15, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> They also deliver on Sundays...at least on my area,which i've seen.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


For any items above 15k it is better to go with flippy or Amazon. With that being said I built my new rig with parts sourced from Snapdeal and I never had any issues with the quality of products delivered. Say what you want but snappy provides the best price for almost all the products when compared with other retailers


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 15, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> They also deliver on Sundays...at least on my area,which i've seen.
> |



Yes, they do. Myntra also delivers on Sundays.


----------



## insaneYLN (Dec 15, 2014)

saswat23 said:


> Yes, they do. Myntra also delivers on Sundays.



So does Flipkart.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 15, 2014)

Well amazon also delivered my order yesterday on priority basis yesterday.


----------



## abhilashpiru (Dec 29, 2014)

I ordered a pendrive from Flipkart. They took 24 days. I mean wtf


----------



## vidhubhushan (Dec 29, 2014)

abhilashpiru said:


> I ordered a pendrive from Flipkart. They took 24 days. I mean wtf



mine got delivered in 3-4 days and then replacement took another 3 days


----------



## kkn13 (Dec 29, 2014)

abhilashpiru said:


> I ordered a pendrive from Flipkart. They took 24 days. I mean wtf



depends on availability of the model,supplier and location of both-supplier and customer i guess
still 24 days is a bit too much,ive couriered stuff to my cousin and it has taken 3-4 days itself before,i dont see why it should exceed a week


----------



## DVJex (Dec 30, 2014)

I think it's all about the actual sellers since snapdeal is just a marketplace like Flipkart. Buy from reputed sellers and you should be fine.


----------



## nisargshah95 (Dec 31, 2014)

My bad experience with Snapdeal -
I ordered a Lenovo laptop worth around 40k (thank god I chose CoD). The order status kept showing that it was being delivered and then on the 10th day a mail pops in saying the product is out of stock.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 31, 2014)

Last week my brother a bunch of 2GB DDR3 transcend RAMs for his office.. To his surprise, all of them didnt have any transcend logo or warranty information, they were packaged in a black plastic container and cellotaped to seal them..
when he tried out some of them in our home PC, bam ! insta-bsods..
Snapdeal is a fraud company, please stay away and the worst part is my brother opted for "replacement" instead of "refund" and now magically.. snapdeal customer care says the replacement order has been delayed, it will be fixed in 48 hours..


----------



## tanmaymohan (Dec 31, 2014)

I don't understand why or how do they pack wood or soaps inside their packages?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 1, 2015)

tanmaymohan said:


> I don't understand why or how do they pack wood or soaps inside their packages?


It is very well known that Snapdeal is no such insane or foolish company to do such acts. THOUGH THEY SHOULD BEAR THE RESPONSIBILITY of the fact ,that due to unscrupulous/cheater/rogue sellers,such thing may happen.
Nowadays the Courier company(if not well known or reliable)are the most culprits in performing such henious crimes against customers like us.

At least by GOD's grace , I never faced any problem while transacting with Snapdeal.
Most of the products I purchased through C.O.D. method of delivery.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 1, 2015)

Snapdeal has arguably one of the worst customer service i have seen. They are too slow and mostly non responsive. Flipkart/Amazon have much better and responsive customer service than snapdeal. I have faced issues even with reliable sellers on snapdeal than other sites.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 1, 2015)

Amazon provides a far superior service.


----------



## bibinjohn (Jan 2, 2015)

i had a bad experience with amazon. Actually it was not amazon's fault, it was India Post's. i ordered Britannia Cookies from amazon. There two boxes of cookies. But when it reach my place one of the box was opened and it was empty. Somebody in the india post saw bill on top and opened the package and ate the cookies.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 2, 2015)

^

Did u get refund ?


----------



## bibinjohn (Jan 2, 2015)

yes of course i contacted the amazon CC they gave me refund..


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jan 6, 2015)

Snapdeal messes up again, delivers second-hand phone

Snapdeal messes up again, delivers second-hand phone - The Times of India


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 6, 2015)

this is sad to hear once again


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 6, 2015)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> Snapdeal messes up again, delivers second-hand phone
> 
> Snapdeal messes up again, delivers second-hand phone - The Times of India


Snapdeal will bite the dust now.
For us the online customers in India,not only pricing and budget or mouth watering deals,but TRUSTWORTHINESS + RELIABILITY is a very important aspect.
In this regard Flipkart and Amazon are much ahead than Snapdeal or ebay.

I am watching  for some more such incidents (BUT I PERSONALLY WANT SNAPDEAL TO COME OUT CLEAN)and if they occur,then its a final GOODBYE to Snapdeal for me.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 6, 2015)

Never going to go Snapdeal ever again, I learnt my lesson a long time ago


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jan 6, 2015)

The  portal I find trustworthy amazon (amazon fullfilled )  , flipkart (WS retail ) , Jabong and myntra  for rest others I just hold my breath untill the product is delivered


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 7, 2015)

So, snapdeal does it once again! Gr8


----------



## jkultimate (Jan 8, 2015)

Am thinking how lucky I am  one year back I've ordered my slr costing 30k from snapdeal....




ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> The portal I find trustworthy amazon (amazon fullfilled ) , flipkart (WS retail ) , Jabong and myntra for rest others I just hold my breath untill the product is delivered



Add primeabgb to it


----------



## ratul (Jan 8, 2015)

jkultimate said:


> Am thinking how lucky I am  one year back I've ordered my slr costing 30k from snapdeal....
> 
> 
> 
> Add primeabgb to it



i ordered a 50k worth of led tv from them during their rival sale with fk's bbd. TV and delievery, both have no problems, really feel lucky about that.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jan 8, 2015)

you are chosen one , if you get safe n sound delivery from snapdeal and shopclues


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jan 8, 2015)

atleast send Sandal Wood :LOL:


----------



## sumit05 (Jan 9, 2015)

Snapdeal does it again: Man orders MacBook Pro, gets heater worth Rs 600 instead.

First, a Vim bar in place of a Samsung phone. Then, marbles instead of an iPhone. And now — a fan heater instead of a MacBook Pro. Somebody at Snapdeal, or one of Snapdeal's distributors — has a wicked sense of humour. Or maybe he or she really hates the world and this is their form of odd revenge.
Chhabria was expecting an item which looks something like this. AFPChhabria was expecting an item which looks something like this. AFP
A report on BGR says that Mumbai's Nitin Chhabria ordered the Rs 84,000 13-inch Apple MacBook Pro and received a New Star Fan Heater worth Rs 600 instead. It may sound funny (and come on, it is a little funny) until it happens to you.
Chhabria clearly isn't laughing. He expected a fancy Apple computer packed in immaculate style and ended up with a heater. Well, at least Snapdeal's didn't mix up winter with summer.
Chhabria immediately filed a complaint with Snapdeal, who acknowledged that the mistake was due to a mix-up at the warehouse. The report adds that
Chhabria asked for a refund on his credit card but the popular shopping website have given him their word that they'll send him the laptop by the first half of the next day.
But Snapdeal is not the only e-commerce site to mess up.
Even Flipkart has had goof-ups in their delivery. They sent an empty box three times in a row to a man who ordered a pen drive.  But Snapdeal is clearly ahead in the goof-up game — and more creative too.
At least they ensured that while Chhabria waits for his MacBook — he can get cozy tonight next to the heater.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 9, 2015)

hehe. ^^ you beat me to it! was going to post about the MBP news now.


----------



## beingGamer (Jan 9, 2015)

My dad ordered 2 power banks. yesterday both of them came.
and today 1 more got delivered for free


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 9, 2015)

^that is good news for you but shows how unprofessional snapdeal is


----------



## jkultimate (Jan 9, 2015)

ratul said:


> i ordered a 50k worth of led tv from them during their rival sale with fk's bbd. TV and delievery, both have no problems, really feel lucky about that.



Lucky fellow  


anikkket said:


> My dad ordered 2 power banks. yesterday both of them came.
> and today 1 more got delivered for free



Wow you are ultra lucky


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 10, 2015)

anikkket said:


> My dad ordered 2 power banks. yesterday both of them came.
> and today 1 more got delivered for free


  @Badmash  - such service would also do.


----------



## napsterv (Jan 10, 2015)

vidhubhushan said:


> mine got delivered in 3-4 days and then replacement took another 3 days



No one can beat snapdeal. 35 days for a 16gb memory card.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 10, 2015)

napsterv said:


> No one can beat snapdeal. 35 days for a 16gb memory card.


----------

